# 2013 Fishing Goals



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, so the 2012 thread is starting to get some 2013 goals and nobody has started a new thread yet.

What do you hope to accomplish in 2013? I'll post mine in a little bit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I wanna get my boat out and take k2muskie and the two twins fishing, together.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: That's sure to make a fine portrait for the mantle.


Here's mine:

1. Hike in to a couple of lakes that I've been meaning to fish for several years. One requires a couple of hwy hours, then probably 2 or 3 more on foot. I've gone down to the area before with that as my target, only to realize my GPS wasn't with me. I have to do this. The other one is something I drive by quite a bit, usually. This year, I’ll actually throw it into 4 Low and creep my way up to it - or just hike. I have to know...

2. Boulder trip, my way. Every time I've been to Boulder Mtn, it's been a group thing or meeting up with people. Great trips, but my main plan this year, in regard to that wonderful chunk of igneous majesty, is to set my own agenda. I want a big tiger from there, and I also wouldn't mind that 2lb grayling that I've meant to go catch for a couple of years. 

3. Catch at least one of each species of trout/char, over 20 inches (minus goldens – though it would be VERY welcome if possible). Brown, Rainbow, Cutthroat, Tiger, Laker, and Brook Trout (edit: splake too). I think I did all of that last year, other than the splake and brookie. Close, but no cigar. This year will change that, I think.

4. A general goal of mine would be to do some more hike-in exploring on the FL Plateau and the Manti, again. I have a couple of curiosity spots that need some confirmation.

5. Stop ignoring the northern waters. There are only a handful of waters I really ever fish, located north of my house. This needs to change. Maybe try fishing Bear Lake, Causey, Pineview, Hyrum, Porcupine, etc.

Let the games begin! Once I get some tax return $, I’ll get some work done on the Sentra and put those MPG’s to work again.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome thread.

Here's my goals for this year.

1)Beat my best rainbow. I think I know where I'll get this one too. Just gotta wait til spring.
2)Catch my first real Lake Trout (not counting the broodstock they put in the ponds)
3)Catch my first wiper and walleye, and channel cats.
4)Learn to fish from a float tube.
5)Learn fly fishing on rivers. 
6)Fish Strawberry a lot.
7)Do some hiking and explore some lesser known waters.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Go.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Have no equipment issues while on the water...get to the water and return home safely...fine tune our Walleye fishing more this year...and catch a beast on one of the new lures partner has handcrafted and air brush painted...have to say them lures say BITE ME!! 

Now the above are softwater goals:

Hard Deck Goals: are kinda similiar...no equipment issues get on the ice and off the ice and home safely...catch a real JUMBO Perch one pushing 14" plus and the same catch a SLABO 14" plus Crappie...

But overall just have a very nice time be it on the ice or in 4-5 months on the open water...


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

This is a good thread, thanks for starting it! Here are mine:

1) Tiger musky on my fly rod (everytime I go I take both my spinning gear and fly gear, the spin gear always wins out)

2) Do lots more hike in mountain stream/lake fishing. Only went two times last year, gotta do more of it.

3) boulder mountain trip

4) Get into a bunch of crappie/perch/blue gill while ice fishing. (So basically get better at ice fishing  ) I've never really had a 'hot day' of panfish fishing on the ice, so this year i want to have one of those 50-60 fish outings i hear so much about.

5) Hit 10 different lakes with my float tube

6) This is a goal that has haunted me for years.... catch a frickin fish out of porcupine dam! The place has my number and beats me down everytime i go.

best of luck in your goals... just enjoy your time outdoors


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My first one is to make it to Fish Lake on the ice, didn't make it last year.

I have reservations for Alaska in July, so that is my goal to not miss that trip.

Get my boat motor fixed on my small boat, lost spark on the last trip and haven't had time to look at it.

Sell my 18.5' ski/fish boat, (My wife just bought a new 23' one this past year), don't need two.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I wanna get my boat out and take k2muskie and the two twins fishing, together.


 -_O-

My goals are simple.

Get out and fish the same 'ole places. Have fun, relax and catch big and little fish.

My dad will be moving back from being out of state for a few years. I look forward to fishing with him.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome, saws! That's certainly something to look forward to.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Go fishing with my daughter and teach her how to fish.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I've actually never had a specific fishing goal other than just getting out and having fun. I guess that's why I don't catch the trophies.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

1. Catch a 28 plus inch catfish
2. Catch a walleye
3. Catch a lake trout
4. Catch a splake
5. Catch a wiper
6. Catch a burbot
7. Catch a Kokanee (I've caught them outside of Utah but I want a Utah)
8. Explore the uintas more
9. Fish either the boulders or wind rivers
10. Catch a perch though the ice!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a few goals I want to see if I can get to this year:

1. Finish a couple of the boulder lakes I have not gotten to 
2. Explore a couple of the lakes on the Manti I have had my eyes on 
3. A pyramid lake trip 
4. Hellish hike into a lake in YNP I have had my eye on for a while 
4. Fish the channel during October this year 
5. Get my fly rod out and hit some high mountain streams with some dries been a while for me
6. Enjoy some of my favorites


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Get back to rex res and scout a few more in that area.So many lakes so little time


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Get back to rex res and scout a few more in that area.So many lakes so little time


My wife added Rex as one of her "must do" trips this year. Love that place.



orvis1 said:


> Fish the channel during October this year


What channel are you talking about?


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

1) Catch a slot buster out of strawberry. (Been close many times, I want a big one!)
2) Make it to the Green River. (This has been a goal for 3 years running, This is the Year!)
3) Fish 5 new Uintah Lakes (shouldn't be too hard since I've only fished a few)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Fish the channel during October this year


What channel are you talking about?[/quote]

The channel between lewis lake and shashone lake in YNP


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> The channel between lewis lake and shashone lake in YNP


Ah. Got it. I suppose I'm a bit overdue for a YNP trip as well. Haven't seen it since '86. :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

When you are ready let me know I can either give you some intel or join you on the trip.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Camp and float the Green below the Gorge and below Fontennell(sp) as many times as we can get away. Learn more about rowing the drift boat. Yahooooooooooooo.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

So for my 2013 goals I started by looking at my last post back in 2010 to see how well I did:



A week in Alaska going after cohos and kings. ((Cohos, Kotas, Pinks, Reds - check, but the Kings still elude me! A trolling attempt during 2010 in Juno resulted in no fish and the 2012 King season on the Kenia was cut short due to lack of numbers. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this year's trip) )

A multi-day drift down the green. ((I've done several single day trips, but no multiday ones yet. Still on the list))

A week backpacking into lakes on Boulder known to produce record Brookies. ((Check, but with family along so my fishing agenda became secondary. Still on the list)) 

A backpacking trip in Yellowstone during the stonefly hatch. ((Still on the list, but I'll be in Alaska during the hatch so...))

A Powell trip later in the year looking for the giant stripers when they come up out of the deep.((plenty of Powell trips but none later in the year for the big guys as I'd hoped. Still on the list.)) 

Targeting TM up on PV ((plenty targeted but no go on the actual catching!: on the list)) browns on the weber ((done and done a hundred times over - we're on a first name basis)), and wipers on Willard ((tried once: still on the list)) 

Now to read through all of your goals and steal a few  

Meesh


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

My goals: (all in utah)

1. Beat my best tiger muskie (my best is 40")
2. Catch my first of: walleye, lake trout, wiper, smallmouth bass and northern pike
3. Take my 5 yr old nephew fishing and help him land his first largemouth bass
4. similar to cbassonafly, have a 'hot' day on the ice, and catch a fish at porcupine. Maybe those two can be on the same trip!  
5. Fish lake powell

Still thinking of more


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

My goals are to catch more fish and bigger fish than fishingdan...That is all.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously though, out-fishing fishingdan will be number one.

2) Green river fishing trip. 
3) Fish Lake fishing trip.
4) Catch 20 fish on a fly rod.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

*Well how has everyone done on their goals so far? (I know its still very early to ask). So far I've only done one, by catching my first walleye (just last night.)*


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Our water finally opening up this weekend, and I am stuck working. 

Doing an interior float trip, and a float trip in bristol bay.
Catch a halibut.
Dig some razor clams.
Teach my kid to fly fish, once we finish building his rod.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like all the posts so far. I will resign myself to a few relaxed trips on those southern Mountains doing the things I love most. Alpine fishing for chubster brook trout.
Loah, I hope you will let me help you on a couple of your goals, you stubborn soul! J/K my friend. Your fish, your way.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

How did everybody do on their goals for 2013?
Oh and somebody needs to start the 2014 thread


----------

